# Upshur Plans



## series60 (Oct 28, 2013)

Looking for Upshur vertical plans any contact info would be nice Thanks

Brian


----------



## Herbiev (Oct 28, 2013)

Try [email protected]


----------



## gmac (Oct 28, 2013)

The family of Mr. Upshur continues to sell plan sets;

http://upshurengineworks.com/

Cheers Garry


----------



## BronxFigs (Oct 28, 2013)

Just viewed the 'Upshur Engine Works' site, and would like to know if plans exist for the inline 4 cylinder engine shown at the top of the Home Page. 

 Has this inline-4 cylinder engine ever been released to the modeling world?


Frank


----------



## dreeves (Oct 29, 2013)

I dont think Dick ever did a plan set for that engine. I had the pleasure of living close to Dick before he passed and spent several nights with him. He was a one of the great men of our hobby


----------



## BronxFigs (Oct 30, 2013)

Dreeves-

Thanks.  Just read your post.  Too bad the engine was not "saved" in drawing form.  I met Mr. Upshur, and his gracious wife, many times at the Cabin Fever shows.  His passing was a great loss to all.


Frank


----------

